# Polisher



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi All,

Would anyone recommend this?









Thanks Andy


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Andy, its a good starter kit,and will do the job , have you used a dual action polisher before?


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

No, That's the worrying thing.

I think you need to know what you are doing with this this, i have read up a bit and seems okay but it's actually doing it!

I would prefer to do it myself but I'm a that stage of do i or don't i :?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Whats your plan for the paintwork?


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi,

The paintwork is in good condition but with it being red i can see swirl marks and would like to eliminate them

With the Telford show on soon i want to get my TT in perfect shape!, don't want to let the side down.

Thanks Andy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Andy,here is a good guide to read, (you have probably seen it) it just about explains everything about using a da polisher
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=63859


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Dave,

I will have a good read through this, have you used one yourself?

Thanks Andy


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Dave,

Just noticed, Happy Birthday! 

Andy


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Andy, since we are in this together I would like to share my experience. I have used a dual action Meguiars machine polisher for about a year and a half now and I think it was one of the best things I have bought for the car. I was worrying about damaging the paint at first but after reading about how to use them you would be very hard pushed to do any damage unless you do something daft. Just start off at a low speed and low pressure and work your way up.

Using a machine polisher has saved countless hours of work and has given me some fantastic results. I found to get rid of scratches and swirls I have tried harsher more abrasive pads along with different compounds that seem to get through the scratches and swirls a lot more effectively and a lot quicker. The DA polisher can also be used for polishing or paint cleaning and putting on glazes. I would still recommend using the by hand method for sealing and waxing.

You can get some get deals on good machine polishers with the right pads and products to get started. I can't recommend machine polishers high enough, they have truly transformed the paint work and really can give you that showroom brand new look. I will say that you still need to spend the time working over panel by panel which takes a lot of effort and time but this way it really does transform and create a newly painted finish. Best of luck and I look forward to seeing the end result at Telford!

Dan


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Dan,

I think i'm going to go for it, although after looking at the clean your car web-site there is so much to choose from. 

There is a dodo polisher also but the one i started my thread on looks to be good value with the products supplied with it, although I'm not sure if they are any good or not.

There seems so much choice and i guess it will be from only using each product you will find out which you prefer first.
I will have to order a clay bar also.

I think i might have to book a few days of work before the show to get all this done 

Thank you for your insight though it's helped me make my decision.

Andy


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

I am in the same boat and finally going to take the plunge this week on a dual action kit, have a look at www.rollupandShine.com they seem to have some good deals and free delivery will post some results when I am done!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

WhittleTT said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> I will have a good read through this, have you used one yourself?
> 
> Thanks Andy


Hi Andy, ive used one several times, as Dan said take your time and every thing will be fine,i had a van that i could practice on :lol: , it was one the most detailed vans in lincoln by the time i had finished, but they are well worth the money

my Birthday, another year older, and dafter, thanks Andy


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Just go for it buddy, a DA with a polishing pad should be fine, and as you are worried about using it, don't expect to see the results you wanted, but don't blame the machine, it is caution of a newbie that is to blame. With time you will learn the feel of the machine and pad etc, and your results will just get better and better..

TT paint can be very tough going to correct with a DA, just keep it moving slowly and don't use tonnes of pressure, but enough to allow the pad and polish do it's job. The pad should rotate around twice per second, you will also find on certain panels or tilt of the machine that the pad won't spin, but it is still working, just not as hard..

Depending on what polish you are using, make sure you work it long enough, otherwise it will hologram the paint..

Enjoy, and have a hot bath and early night after, you will thank me for that bit of advice ..


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Im looking to get a machine polisher but they seem to vary so much on price, do the dearer ones warrant this?
Have found this 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT

Has anybody got one of these or used one?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

What dooka says is spot on,but do not fall into the belief that if you start at 10 am you will be finished by 12

Allow yourself a full day to machine polish, and that is just for the polishing, not Inc prep of the car ready to polish
Do not rush the job, you will be nackerd at the end but it will be well worth it


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

I am also interested in the silver line rotary as I have an old a6 which has only ever seen a car wash and needs some serious correction and feel a DA may not be up to it


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I use my DA to apply cleaning products rather than a polish and the results are far better than I could get by hand

I find the following combinations work well for me

A lake country white pad combined with Zaino all in one cleaner to bring things up nice and clean. This also gives an amazing finish on its own as its also a sealant 

I then use a gold lake country finishing pad with Zaino Z2 which just seems to complete the shine 

I also have a couple of microfibre pad covers that I use to get the final finish

The DA certainly makes light work of what otherwise would be an all day job 8)


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

markypoo said:


> Im looking to get a machine polisher but they seem to vary so much on price, do the dearer ones warrant this?
> Have found this
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Has anybody got one of these or used one?


Anybody????


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

I say go for it, as I am going to! But check out cleanyourcar.co.uk who do this cheaper and also package deals with pads and polish


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Its only a £2.10 saving for the machine only on that site after delivery, the one on Ebay has 3 pads included with the machine for the £2.10 more...................think I'll go for it on ebay :wink:


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

£37 on amazon with free delivery! Not sure about those pads personally I am going to invest in matching pads and polish but let me know how u get on


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah good price on Amazon but they are selling the pads at £4.99 each and as the ebay one comes with 3 think £49.99 delivered is the best I'll get .............as long as it does the job I want :roll: :wink:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Just read the reviews on the pads on Amazon and they're crap so cheers for the Amazon tip will get it there and get quality pads :wink:


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Got a Meguiars G220 DA about 2yrs or so ago, and it's just the nuts. Cannot say how much time and effort this thing saves me, and the results you get are miles better than pissing around with elbow grease ever will.

Usually washing and polishing bores me to tears, but using the DA is a joy because it's such a doddle :mrgreen:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

bigsyd said:


> Allow yourself a full day to machine polish, and that is just for the polishing, not Inc prep of the car ready to polish
> Do not rush the job, you will be nackerd at the end but it will be well worth it


Quoted for truth. The prep is almost as important as the polishing itself. And don't forget to tape up anything that could be damaged by the pad (especially the pad hitting something sideways eg. a door handle). 3M tape is cheap compared to paint repairs.


----------

